# Kayfun 3.1 fill needle



## blujeenz (4/1/16)

Ive found that the 16G clear hypo needle fits the Kayfun's fill port nicely, no spilling, you just have to recut the new tip to a slight angle with a cutoff wheel in the dremel.
If the fill port screw is turned in too tightly then it will compress the rubber oring and you could damage it, so sand the needle tip edges smooth with a 1200 grit water paper and loosen the port screw so that the oring is just snug on the needle od.
Not all pharmacies stock the 16G, most just go as big as the pink 20G one which is too loose, so you might have to shop around a bit.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------

